# ◄ | Nat's GFX Gallery | ► NEW 9/20



## Pokemanz (Jul 23, 2015)

_My beautiful face ? ME - Art ? Virals - Coloring @ MayorEvvie_

Welcome to my GFX gallery! I like to dabble in making banners and junk.
I use Paint Shop Pro 8 on a crappy little 2004 laptop, so I can't be as pr0 as other GFX artists.

I love using art I receive/commission from others in banners. It feels really awesome to use a picture made just for me in something really bright and stunning. A lot of my GFX will feature drawings by other artists.

*Critique is always appreciated!*

Since I have an older laptop, I have to rely on other applications/online editors to make certain effects possible. Please keep this in mind when critiquing as I might not be able to use your advice (because I don't have those tools lol)


I also use GIMP for stuff but not too often since I can use better tools in PSP8.


For a complete library of everything I've ever done, check out my
-----Google Drive Folder!-----
It has everything from transparent files to tags to really old gross stuff before I knew what the hell I was doing.


*If you're interested in buying something from me, check out my Signature/GFX Shop! I make banners, ref sheets, and town sigs!*

I guess that's it. Enjoy my gallery!
​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 23, 2015)

_Nathan Peppers ? Pokemanz - Art ? Ragdoll_



Here I'll post all my recent work!
Will most likely be five at a time. I'll replace some as I make more.
These do not include town sigs because anybody can make those. xD







_Sarah Radish ? Pokemanz - Art ? MoonlightAbsol_



I love making banners omg. I don't really do anything too fancy, but they still usually turn out nice.



Spoiler:  








Banner based on one of the many inside jokes me and my friend have













































_Alex Miller ?  Pokemanz - Art ?  Phoellipop_



Been improving on these lately, I'm so proud.
I make the canvas really big to add all the details though so idk lol



Spoiler:  






CLICK FOR FULL SIZE BC IT'S MASSIVE




Click for larger!





Feel free to offer constructive criticism/advice!
I'm always looking to improve! ^-^​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 23, 2015)

_Werewolf Alex ? Pokemanz - Art ? Ankokuflare_



Here I'll show off some of my older, but still really awesome, work! These are my absolute favorites out of everything I have made. Not sure why, but they just are.



Spoiler:  





























































New stuff will also gradually make its way in should I like it lol.
​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 23, 2015)

_FlamDawg (Edward) Disco ? Pokemanz - Art ? Finnian - Original ? JennaBellionaire_


Here I shall put all the random stuff that either doesn't fit under the other categories or is special in some way.
This includes avatars, stuff I use for shops, special commissions, unfinished projects, and other things I'm overly proud of.


---








_Amber Shine ? Pokemanz - Art ? Ragdoll_


Rather new to these, they're lots of fun!



Spoiler:  























_Nathan Peppers ? Pokemanz - Art ? Archaeopteryx_


Banners, signs, and other things I've made for my shop thread.



Spoiler:  
























The FlamDawg one is my favorite <3






For my Pokemon shop. I think it looks gross tbh











Banners for my signature shop. Currently using both, they're on a sig rotator.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

You should try using GIMP! c: GIMP is free and it helps A LOT! c: 

Glad to see you made a gallery! > v<b


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You should try using GIMP! c: GIMP is free and it helps A LOT! c:
> 
> Glad to see you made a gallery! > v<b



Thanks! c:

And I tried GIMP but it was like way too complicated. I couldn't figure out how to use the magic wand lol .___.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Thanks! c:
> 
> And I tried GIMP but it was like way too complicated. I couldn't figure out how to use the magic wand lol .___.



You're welcome! x] 

Oh what did you need to use the magic wand for? XD I rarely use that  (only time I use the magic wand is when I need to render, but now I don't even use it for rendering haha) . And GIMP will be confusing at first, but if you work with it long enough, you'll get used to it! c: I find GIMP so much easier to us than PS LOL!! Just recently got PS and I'm literally just doing everything on GIMP and transferring it onto PS then just using PS for text and effects it has haha! (I actually have tried using only PS and not switching to GIMP, but it's so hard haha)


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> You're welcome! x]
> 
> Oh what did you need to use the magic wand for? XD I rarely use that  (only time I use the magic wand is when I need to render, but now I don't even use it for rendering haha) . And GIMP will be confusing at first, but if you work with it long enough, you'll get used to it! c: I find GIMP so much easier to us than PS LOL!! Just recently got PS and I'm literally just doing everything on GIMP and transferring it onto PS then just using PS for text and effects it has haha! (I actually have tried using only PS and not switching to GIMP, but it's so hard haha)



I used it for rendering yeah, I tend to do a lot of rendering on certain things, more often than I probably should. x) And while I did try it for a while it just never felt right. If anything I would do as you said and move projects between programs. Plus my laptop is old so it has a hard time dealing with stuff. If I remember correctly it would often freeze or wouldn't let me access some of the toolbars. ._. It was a hassle imo so I uninstalled it. Plus I started using PSP8 in like 2010 so it just feels way more comfortable. xD I'm sure if I could get PS to work on my laptop I'd switch over though.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 23, 2015)

I have no idea what I'm doing with this .___.


----------



## mugii (Jul 24, 2015)

woah woah woah hon!!! great work here!!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 24, 2015)

teavii said:


> woah woah woah hon!!! great work here!!!



Why thank you! c:


----------



## Miharu (Jul 24, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I used it for rendering yeah, I tend to do a lot of rendering on certain things, more often than I probably should. x) And while I did try it for a while it just never felt right. If anything I would do as you said and move projects between programs. Plus my laptop is old so it has a hard time dealing with stuff. If I remember correctly it would often freeze or wouldn't let me access some of the toolbars. ._. It was a hassle imo so I uninstalled it. Plus I started using PSP8 in like 2010 so it just feels way more comfortable. xD I'm sure if I could get PS to work on my laptop I'd switch over though.



Oh gosh ahahah rendering is so time consuming XD I use the free select tool to render on GIMP because when I use magic wand, it always leaves a little fuzzy outline ; __ ; Ahhh yeah I completely understand what you mean hahaha XD Whatever suits your boat! <: At least you gave it a shot! Hahahaha

Oh gosh!! I think my laptop is 5-6 years old, I'm surprised it's not dead yet to be honest haha!! (I really want to get a new laptop XD )


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 25, 2015)

New shop banner yeahhhh





Miharu said:


> Oh gosh ahahah rendering is so time consuming XD I use the free select tool to render on GIMP because when I use magic wand, it always leaves a little fuzzy outline ; __ ; Ahhh yeah I completely understand what you mean hahaha XD Whatever suits your boat! <: At least you gave it a shot! Hahahaha
> 
> Oh gosh!! I think my laptop is 5-6 years old, I'm surprised it's not dead yet to be honest haha!! (I really want to get a new laptop XD )



It really is xD Then if something doesn't work and I have to do it myself it looks awful ;u; When I used it it would select random things lol Yeah that should count for something xD

I had a newer laptop but it died from a power surge while charging -.- Now I have this old one I got from a friend. xD


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 26, 2015)

ANOTHER NEW ONE I AM ON A ROLL






I don't like where Alex is positioned but I wanted the moon in there .-.
Okay I think I'm done with gallery banners xD​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 26, 2015)

Made some random button things for my art request thread. That thing really needed to be organized.



Spoiler:  



Nathan:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zack:




Matt:




Alex:




Sindr:







The characters have their own bars that match their favorite color.​


----------



## Jacob (Jul 26, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Made some random button things for my art request thread. That thing really needed to be organized.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



these are sick u are sick xP


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 26, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> these are sick u are sick xP



Lol thanks bro xD


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 27, 2015)

Finally finished this thing.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 28, 2015)

Finished this for Cadbberry!






Kinda boring, I need to learn new effects. xD
I should focus on the Alex banner I've been planning on making...​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 29, 2015)

Got asked to make an avatar. Never done one before but I think it turned out pretty well!



Spoiler:  











Yeah that is an Instagram filter since they're better than the crappy ones I have lmao​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 30, 2015)

New thread banner! Last one... hopefully lol
Though I'll probably make one or two more. xD







Went all out on saturation and burning... for obvious reasons. The burn tool also allows me to create a shadow effect without using lighting which I think is pretty cool. Only the hottest of hot for FlamDawg amirite??​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 30, 2015)

Finished another one!
This one is boring af






Buuut I didn't know what else I could do with it...
Last thread banner for now.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 31, 2015)

Boop. Gonna be working on stuffs this weekend if I don't go anywhere.


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 1, 2015)

Quick preview of a ref sheet I'm making.



Spoiler:  








(Char is not mine btw!!!)



Obviously this isn't final or anything. There's a headshot I need to include but I'm not sure where to put it...
Was thinking bottom left corner obv but I'd have to make it smaller to fit so there'd be like extra space. .___.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 3, 2015)

Finished the ref!



Spoiler:  











Definitely not fond of this one. Meh...​


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 4, 2015)

I should check to see if dramatic effects like glowing/shining/flaming/ect are possible with PSP 8. All the other GFX artists use it and I'm just over here like ._____.


----------



## derezzed (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey Nat, I like how your banner style is simple and clean, which is good. It's also great that you feature drawings by other artists. They look quite nice overall, and your backgrounds are also pleasant to look at (especially when you use an animation, like in this one)! I've noticed that you seem to prefer making the render stick out rather than blend in, though. Like, you'll put a glow around the subject. This draws attention to it, which is what you'd generally want to do, but it would be a good idea to try out blending the render and the background together as well. That would make this piece look a lot more natural, for example. And contrary to popular belief, blending isn't just achieved by smudging; blending can be achieved by coloring the entire piece the same way, so you don't need a fancy program like PS or GIMP to do it ;-]

Ultimately, I'm suggesting this to you because making sure the final product looks cohesive is important. As they are now, they look like you simply took a render and then put it on a background, even though I'm sure you put more work into it than that. 

Ah, also, another thing I've noticed is that your graphics normally look pretty barren. I have no idea if you're even that fond of adding effects, but giving it a whirl would be a good idea! Who knows, you could even come up with something you really like. Adding resources such as C4Ds, fractals, and textures can provide a lot of personality to your graphics, and you really only need layer styles to use them well. Furthermore, I'm pretty sure PSP has them... but then again, I haven't used PSP for anything in a long time so you'll have to correct me if I'm wrong.

Anyway, C+C aside, I'm sure you'll get better with time, because it's pretty obvious that you've got some creative ideas. The rainbow border on this Splatoon tag, for instance, is genius. I'm also seeing frequent usage of extra effects such as drop shadow, stroke, and etc. So you definitely have the capability to improve! Miharu has already mentioned before that you should consider getting GIMP, so I'm not going to say much about switching programs, but if you do ever get a newer laptop and have the desire to make better graphics and/or obtain access to more features I wholeheartedly recommend taking the plunge and going for GIMP. It's relentless towards beginners, I know, but you will thank yourself in the future haha. Adapting to it doesn't take THAT long, especially since there are so many courses and tutorials that can aid you. GIMP does have those dramatic effects you mentioned, after all. (Though I think you CAN get them with PSP if you download/install a plug-in. Maybe google "paint shop pro plugins" or something like that? A few helpful results may pop up.)

Oh, and before I forget- I love your ref sheets. I don't make them myself so I can't offer anything constructive (sorry!), especially about your problems with the latest one, but I'm eager to see more :-]
Keep up the work!


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 5, 2015)

derezzed said:


> -snip-



Hey, thanks so much for the advice!

Yeah I usually do like making a certain render the main focus of whatever I'm making, mostly because I'm trying to show it off. Often times I will just slap a render on a background and add some shadows, blurring, or whatever, mainly because it's just some simple piece for me that I'm not really all that into. Some pieces, like the Splatoon banner, I do go all out with effects and everything. Same goes when I'm making something for someone else.

I do wish I could add effects but sadly PSP8 doesn't have things like that. It has basic stuff like balls and bubbles, chrome and leather effects, sunburst effects, ect. that don't really ever seem useful. I went looking for plugins a few days ago but all I found were filter things, and all they did was change the color of the piece.

I'm actually going to give GIMP another try since (as strange as it sounds) I've never actually tried making graphics with it. I used it for rendering before I learned how to save as transparent in PSP and I didn't really like the controls/layout so I gave up on it. I'll see what I can do with it though, so I'm sure you'll be seeing a lot of new stuff since I go crazy when I learn something new!

I'm making a new banner now and I'm going to try adding some textures. I rarely use them since they don't seem to do much except for give a bit of a boost to an otherwise plain background (the background of Alex's ref sheet is plain grey with a leather texture, for example). Hopefully I'll be able to take your advice into consideration and better myself!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 1, 2015)

A random crappy banner I just whipped up to match my current avi:






Maybe if I ever clear my shop slots I could actually sit down and have time to figure out GIMP.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

New bump banner! I literally just threw it together but I still like it.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a question its prob gonna sound stupid but what is that snip thing that the artist do?


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> I have a question its prob gonna sound stupid but what is that snip thing that the artist do?



What do you mean?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Like when they do this -snip-


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 2, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> -snip-



Like this? Artists aren't the only ones that do it. Usually it's because you have a suuuuper long post or posted with lots of pictures or something. Editing with -snip- reduces spam and lag.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh ok I sound like a total idiot now


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

Just finished this. Really happy with how it turned out since it's not all "plain" like the others.






This is an inside joke between me and a friend of mine. She invited me to her graduation open house a few months ago and I helped her set up and everything. At one point she reached into a cooler to grab a drink and exclaimed, "AHHH the ice is COLD!!" and literally everyone in the room stopped and turned to her and one of her friends was like, "you don't say?". So now to this day whenever she brings up being cold I reference to this.​


----------



## Taj (Sep 5, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pretty good! Try blurring out the cut off parts of her though. This makes it look less like a bunch of pictures placed on top of each other and more like a cohesive graphic. Also, there are brown spots on her nose and on the left side of her glasses? Get rid of those. It throws off the vibe for me. But yeah, this is a really nice piece otherwise!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 5, 2015)

Fixed!






I didn't realize there were spots everywhere. Apparently it was because that's just how the picture was so when I used the change to color tool it didn't do anything. Also I honestly planned to blur the edges but by the time I got everything ready I forgot. xD Smudged the edges and blurred them.​


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 5, 2015)

That looks much better! Nice job!


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 10, 2015)

So after tinkering with GIMP today I found that... there's not much to it. I tried enhancing a render to make it look nicer on the background but found no way to really do that. Starbursts/lighting aren't helpful, I was hoping for filter effects. I'm sure there's tutorials for this stuff but I don't have patience to sit and watch them. I guess GIMP really isn't for me...


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 10, 2015)

If you decide you want to give it another try, I use GIMP as my main program, so I could help you! Just an offer, but ya know.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 11, 2015)

Working on a new banner for a friend of mine. You probably know who she is. uwu







This is in no way a finished product, or even a preview, for that matter. I plan on using a bunch of effects to make it look like the character is sitting in the field eating an apple. It's also going to be animated so with any luck it will look pretty epic. This is just a beta thing to show that I'm working.
The only good thing I've pulled from GIMP so far is perspective shadows, which allow me to create a "floor" in the image rather than just a wall. It's why I want to try out the sitting thing. Unfortunately I also want to use a lens flare effect to simulate a sunny day, but sadly GIMP has a terrible lens flare. All it is is one small circle... really? I want all the circles in a diagonal line down like how it really is! I've tried using online tools to make that effect, Picmonkey's was totally perfect, but sadly I have to buy those. So now I'm downloading more effects programs in an attempt to make this piece perfect...​


Cam said:


> If you decide you want to give it another try, I use GIMP as my main program, so I could help you! Just an offer, but ya know.



I guess I'll look up some tutorials for what I hope to accomplish, I just really don't have the time to sit and watch videos all day. Thanks for the offer though, if I have a question I'll definitely ask.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 12, 2015)

New WIP update, just posted this in a new thread asking for help.






Plans for this are:
-Fixing lens flare
-Fixing shadow
-Some kind of tint
-Rounded edges
-Animated
-Blurred background/distance parts*
-Some other random effects

(*I'm really not sure how since I can't blur the gif itself...)

Anyways, I'm hoping to go all out with this.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 17, 2015)

YAAAAY IT'S FINALLY FINISHED!! The banner thing for my friend that took me freaking forever to put together!






...yep, that's it. Here's the version before the color effects:






Text version:






Not too sure if it looks good but eh.

I know there's tons of things wrong with it, but it _was_ my first time venturing outside of PSP8. I used like five different programs to mess with this, all because I was searching for certain effects that would make stuff happen. I think the biggest disappointment would be the shadow. It's really messed up but ofc GIMP doesn't have a preview when editing so I just threw some numbers in, gave up, and edited it myself. I guess it's decent though, right?
I also sadly couldn't make it animated like I had wanted because GIMP wouldn't let me throw a lens flare on a transparent layer.

Critique for this new piece is greatly appreciated!

Also I decided to make a symbol for all my new GFX pieces:






It probably needs fixing but eh.
Lots of bonus points for anyone who knows where the symbol is from and what it means! ;)​


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 22, 2015)

Working on some GIMP tutorials that I'll be incorporating into a banner!



Spoiler:  











Problem is, I can't seem to get it looking right at all, probably because I'm using the latest version. I do as it says but can't seem to get the overlay line faded? Idk I'm getting a bit discouraged. -_-

And yes, this is about to be Pokemon Ranger themed lmao​


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 25, 2015)

Made a new banner! This one is for that little thread I have requesting character reference art. Not my full OC request thread, my specific request thread.






I think it looks fine by itself but I also added some lighting effects:











Took me like three seconds to make but I'm still happy with how it turned out.​


----------



## derezzed (Sep 25, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Also I decided to make a symbol for all my new GFX pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, I swear I have a weird feeling that this symbol is Naruto related. I don't remember what it means, as I haven't seen or read anything Naruto related for a good amount of time (...a few months), but I am almost convinced I've seen that swirl design somewhere in the manga.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 25, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> YAAAAY IT'S FINALLY FINISHED!! The banner thing for my friend that took me freaking forever to put together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, from teen wolf.
ALPHA BETA OMEGA DAWG.
it's a tricaly (I can't spell)


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 26, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Oh my god, I swear I have a weird feeling that this symbol is Naruto related. I don't remember what it means, as I haven't seen or read anything Naruto related for a good amount of time (...a few months), but I am almost convinced I've seen that swirl design somewhere in the manga.





Slammint said:


> Yay, from teen wolf.
> ALPHA BETA OMEGA DAWG.
> it's a tricaly (I can't spell)



Ayyyyeee Slammint got it what a surprise
This is the original lol I just had it lying around and thought I might use it as my symbol xD


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 26, 2015)

i should catch up on teen wolf oop


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 26, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i should catch up on teen wolf oop



you're behind? rip
i have all five seasons saved on my google drive *COUGH*


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 26, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> you're behind? rip
> i have all five seasons saved on my google drive *COUGH*



4.5*


And yes thank you. Such a surprise.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> 4,5*
> 
> 
> And yes thank you. Such a surprise.



...actually you're right about both. There are only 4.5 seasons.

But you used a comma instead of a period so it's like you said 4, 5...
And you're right because I lost season 4 and haven't downloaded all of 5a yet HOW DID YOU KNOW ;-;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 26, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> ...actually you're right about both. There are only 4.5 seasons.
> 
> But you used a comma instead of a period so it's like you said 4, 5...
> And you're right because I lost season 4 and haven't downloaded all of 5a yet HOW DID YOU KNOW ;-;


Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 26, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Ayyyyeee Slammint got it what a surprise
> This is the original lol I just had it lying around and thought I might use it as my symbol xD



OH MY GOD I AM SO MAD, I SHOULD'VE GOTTEN IT SINCE I MARATHONNED THE ENTIRETY OF TEEN WOLF JUST LAST YEAR. 
Not surprised I got it mixed up with Naruto though, lol, since I haven't seen any of S5. It just wasn't the same for me after


Spoiler: major spoiler for people who haven't seen s3 finale



Allison died :-/


So I decided to quit altogether after S4, lmao.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 26, 2015)

derezzed said:


> OH MY GOD I AM SO MAD, I SHOULD'VE GOTTEN IT SINCE I MARATHONNED THE ENTIRETY OF TEEN WOLF JUST LAST YEAR.
> Not surprised I got it mixed up with Naruto though, lol, since I haven't seen any of S5. It just wasn't the same for me after
> 
> 
> ...



Omg yeah that was awful. ;-; Tbh it hasn't been as good since that season. Season 4 was unique I guess but pretty boring. Season 5a was actually pretty good since they're switching to a more horror-esque genre but it's still kinda meh. It was more of one big "omg noooooooo" like over the whole season. It really built up at the end though so I'm hoping 5b (which starts in January) is going to be decent.

I just really don't like how they're adding all the stuff and making it all so complicated. xD


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 26, 2015)

derezzed said:


> OH MY GOD I AM SO MAD, I SHOULD'VE GOTTEN IT SINCE I MARATHONNED THE ENTIRETY OF TEEN WOLF JUST LAST YEAR.
> Not surprised I got it mixed up with Naruto though, lol, since I haven't seen any of S5. It just wasn't the same for me after
> 
> 
> ...



I cried more for 



Spoiler



AIDEN </3



- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Omg yeah that was awful. ;-; Tbh it hasn't been as good since that season. Season 4 was unique I guess but pretty boring. Season 5a was actually pretty good since they're switching to a more horror-esque genre but it's still kinda meh. It was more of one big "omg noooooooo" like over the whole season. It really built up at the end though so I'm hoping 5b (which starts in January) is going to be decent.
> 
> I just really don't like how they're adding all the stuff and making it all so complicated. xD



Tbh season 3 was the best. Because of aiden and Ethan. I think they rushed the stuff about Malias mum a bit. I was hoping for a nice big build up.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Those are quite nice, all of them! Good job!


----------



## derezzed (Sep 26, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Omg yeah that was awful. ;-; Tbh it hasn't been as good since that season. Season 4 was unique I guess but pretty boring. Season 5a was actually pretty good since they're switching to a more horror-esque genre but it's still kinda meh. It was more of one big "omg noooooooo" like over the whole season. It really built up at the end though so I'm hoping 5b (which starts in January) is going to be decent.
> 
> I just really don't like how they're adding all the stuff and making it all so complicated. xD



Hmm, the fact that they switched over to something more horror-esque definitely sounds promising. What I did like about Teen Wolf was that every episode didn't drag on for too long and there was always something interesting, but I also noticed that they've been trying to add so much extra stuff to the plot too. That makes for a pretty convulsed show, unfortunately :-/
At least the audience never gets too bored, though. Lol.



Slammint said:


> I cried more for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I definitely agree with you; S3 was the best, since the plot started picking up around that time iirc and some cool characters were introduced. But then again, anything beats how cringeworthy S1 was x_x 
I'm vowing to never speak about S1 again. 



Spoiler: Aiden spoilers



It definitely sucked that Aiden died... was he your favorite character?? Seems like it, haha.
To be completely honest, I didn't feel much at all during his death scene. But that's because I'm biased; Allison was my second favorite character and she died because almost every character I like dies :-[


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 26, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Hmm, the fact that they switched over to something more horror-esque definitely sounds promising. What I did like about Teen Wolf was that every episode didn't drag on for too long and there was always something interesting, but I also noticed that they've been trying to add so much extra stuff to the plot too. That makes for a pretty convulsed show, unfortunately :-/
> At least the audience never gets too bored, though. Lol.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, him and Ethan. . But it's fine, I can just cry here. Alone. I didn't feel much for Allison cause I thought she was bipolar. One second she be killing everyone and then the next they are best buds?


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 26, 2015)

Season 3 was definitely the best, specifically 3B imo. I was really upset when Allison died but it's like... it wasn't all _that_ bad, y'know? Mainly because she was just a friend at that point and Scott had already moved on. Now if they had been together still...

And omg don't even get me started on season 1. I missed half of it because I was like 13 and didn't understand TV schedules. Now there's just no way I can bring myself to go back and watch the beginning. ;-;


----------



## derezzed (Sep 27, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Yeah, him and Ethan. . But it's fine, I can just cry here. Alone. I didn't feel much for Allison cause I thought she was bipolar. One second she be killing everyone and then the next they are best buds?



LOL. I just had a good laugh at this, mainly because what you said is pretty much true 



Pokemanz said:


> Season 3 was definitely the best, specifically 3B imo. I was really upset when Allison died but it's like... it wasn't all _that_ bad, y'know? Mainly because she was just a friend at that point and Scott had already moved on. Now if they had been together still...
> 
> And omg don't even get me started on season 1. I missed half of it because I was like 13 and didn't understand TV schedules. Now there's just no way I can bring myself to go back and watch the beginning. ;-;



Oh my god dude, you missed absolutely nothing. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. Compared to the other seasons, S1 might as well disappear. It wouldn't and shouldn't be missed, because it's just so bad, and not even in a good way either. 

I could honestly talk crap about season one of Teen Wolf all day, but I'll stop here; I don't want to turn your gallery thread into the Teen Wolf talk show, Pokemanz. Even though it's probably too late. 
So in an attempt to get back on topic, I'm finally getting around to giving some c+c on the banners you posted a while ago: (x).

This is definitely overdue, but that aside, I really like the brushes you used; while I can't say much about that aspect of the banners (since I rarely use brushes myself), the brushwork really does make the graphics a lot more interesting and eye-catching! Especially in the first version, I have to say. I spent a good few minutes staring at the background... the color scheme drew me in too. But the problem with this is that the images on the left and right were only an afterthought, when they should be the main focal points. This is because they blended in with the background too much. Granted, blending your top image(s) with the background is normally good, but the purpose of this is to make the finished product look cohesive - that's successful blending. If, in a work, the top images are suppressed rather than enhanced by blending, you can automatically tell that the maker fell victim to the 'bad type' of blending. You know? I hope that made sense, haha.

Also, I have a bit of a suggestion for you. Maybe try filling up space with text vertically instead of horizontally? A little thing I noticed is that you tend to keep your text in longer lines rather than breaking them up into shorter lines. Of course, this definitely isn't a negative thing, but both text styles work out differently for different graphics. In the future, I'd recommend switching between those two text styles and determining what looks better :-]

My internet access literally gave up on me just as I was about to post this a while ago but fortunately a Restore Auto-Saved Content button exists and I have honestly never been more grateful for it in my life, RIP me and my long as hell critique


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's something I did today: glow text!







Learned it from a tutorial that was surprisingly easy to follow.
Now I'm going to attempt to do this multiple times on a new piece...​


derezzed said:


> -snip-



LOL I honestly don't mind the discussion here, but if you want we can move to VM or something. xD

Thanks for the critique! I took a background I found on Google and applied some brush techniques I learned recently to give it a "glass" feel. My main idea was to have the images "fade" into the background as if they were a part of it- like a reflection or simply a design. I guess I could have increased their opacities just a bit since I honestly just clicked on the bar for a random number.

As for text, I never know what I should be doing with it. I usually just have it in longer lines since a more vertical style make it feel "squished" in my opinion. I guess I should just move it around here and there to see if I can find a new way to make it work!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

New banner I finished yesterday!






I'm actually very proud of the edits done to the background since those turned out so well. I used the advice given to me in the other thread and was able to make the fractals/lighting effects transparent (never knew it was that easy wow) and apply some to this piece. Not much, just some balls of light above the trees and a lens flare that shines through the trees.
As for the text, I had no idea what I should do with it considering this was such a detailed background. I took some advice from earlier and stacked the text vertically as opposed to horizontally like I normally do. It looked better in my opinion. 

I'm sure I'll improve on text and other things in time, for now I just need to practice.​


----------



## derezzed (Oct 3, 2015)

^ I'm assuming you're talking about GIMP's "Color to Alpha" trick? If so, I'm glad you're putting it to good use ;-] 
Honestly speaking, a day doesn't go by where I don't congratulate my younger self for coming across that feature a few years back. It makes rendering easy as pie and sometimes I laugh thinking about how many people are missing out on it 

That aside, I think the background piece is super nice. I rarely see spark brushes used well (those are spark brushes, correct?) but they look quite nice here and they match the Bill T-shirt on top of that, haha.
Text looks nice too. You did a good job with it :-]

The only thing I have a nitpick about is the render placement (along with the drop shadow, which has a cut-off left hand). I'm not going to say anything about that though, because things were most likely requested to be placed that way.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2015)

derezzed said:


> -snip-



Yep your color to Alpha advice was perfect. Two clicks and the thing is transparent. It's amazing!
And they're not brushes actually, they're light textures from a pack I picked up. Unless that's what you mean, lol

And yep the render was requested to be placed like that. Had to add the dual shadow on both sides to keep it from blending in. I'll admit it doesn't look too nice.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 7, 2015)

Boop!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 8, 2015)

New banner wip thing!






Look at how it blends omg I'm so proud.
Thing is you can tell it severely lost quality when I resized it...​


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 11, 2015)

Made a new banner to match my avatar!






Quite proud of it, although I really wish the render was a bit more clear. I tried upping brightness and saturation but that barely did anything, so I settled with eroding the lines.
Also text omg somebody help me I need to figure out how to text because I like can't even text right now. It always looks awkward or out of place and I hate it. .-.​


----------



## derezzed (Oct 12, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Made a new banner to match my avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Text actually looks fine to me; there's variation and I like the fact that you slanted some words to add impact. I'd just suggest moving it closer to the render :-]

But yeah, the render's coloring is pretty murky and way too monotone. Mind linking me to the original? If possible, I'll see what I can do to make it lighter and then tell you about the process afterwards.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 12, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Text actually looks fine to me; there's variation and I like the fact that you slanted some words to add impact. I'd just suggest moving it closer to the render :-]
> 
> But yeah, the render's coloring is pretty murky and way too monotone. Mind linking me to the original? If possible, I'll see what I can do to make it lighter and then tell you about the process afterwards.



At first I had all of the text slanted and this and that but it just looked too weird for me. In the end I just settled for the two but for whatever reason rotating the text reduces its quality.

It actually isn't even a render, I had to render it myself. It was easy though considering how dark it is. Here's the original!


----------



## derezzed (Oct 12, 2015)

Just got around to messing with the pic, and here's my conclusion: lightening it was pretty easy (I'll briefly outline the process later on); the only hard part was adding color.

And with this piece in particular, it's only really possible to make it monocolor (which you already have). So I'll cut it short today and leave you with this- with monocoloring there's always this requirement to make the coloring look dynamic so it's interesting and distracts the viewer from the lack of color. To do that, you basically pile on a ton of textures, and once you have some other colors there, you go crazy with all those adjustments you have at your disposal and hope for the best. 

There's no science to it really; here's a step-by-step (of sorts) of what I did-
(Imgur uploaded them as .JPGs so bear with the quality here)


Spoiler: click








original, unedited image




added the initial lightening adjustments
(I mainly duplicated the layer and inverted it, setting it to Soft Light. Then I applied a Levels afterward to get some of the contrast back, by sliding the rightmost and leftmost sliders to where the bump starts and ends.)




The drawing gives off an intense feel, so I chose a random nebula stock I had in my folders and added it on top, layer mode Screen. 




To add a more dynamic vibe to everything, I spammed gradients on Soft Light, and messed around with adjustments. The last one was a Brightness/Contrast adjustment, at +150 Brightness. I set it to 70%. This layer is honestly the main contributor in lightening the image, though the steps I took before it were useful as well.



Hope this helps :-]


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 12, 2015)

derezzed said:


> -snip-



You always seem to make everything work! Very nice!

Seems easy enough. I had thought about adding some effects over the image but felt like the ones I had were "too much" and didn't really fit the piece too well. I'll definitely try this out if I run into something a bit dark!

Also I should look up some more fire-like fractals because I'm having so much fun using those.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 13, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> You always seem to make everything work! Very nice!
> 
> Seems easy enough. I had thought about adding some effects over the image but felt like the ones I had were "too much" and didn't really fit the piece too well. I'll definitely try this out if I run into something a bit dark!
> 
> Also I should look up some more fire-like fractals because I'm having so much fun using those.


Since you mentioned what you have, I just wanted to mention something. For things like Bokeh (all the time) and textures (most of the time), I just google them with a basic description of what I have. Also, for fractals, go for greentunic on Deviantart. He has the best (derezzed may have already told you about him lmao).


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 13, 2015)

Cam said:


> Since you mentioned what you have, I just wanted to mention something. For things like Bokeh (all the time) and textures (most of the time), I just google them with a basic description of what I have. Also, for fractals, go for greentunic on Deviantart. He has the best (derezzed may have already told you about him lmao).



Yeah I have all of greentunic's packs already haha I love em. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 14, 2015)

New banner in progress! I'm kinda excited for this one but I'm not too happy with it right now.






It reminds me of a really old one I did back in like March.

So far I've tinted the render so it matches the background and mimics some sort of lighting and blurred the background. I also sharpened the render since it got pretty blurry after resizing. I felt like I needed to expand the canvas since I couldn't find a position in the frame that I liked. It felt like either Alex's head was getting cut off or Nathan was too low at the bottom. Making the thing smaller only made it look worse. It also looked strange at the very edge, so I blurred Nathan's leg in order to move it over. I think I might try out some wireframe C4Ds (or something similar) for this, and maybe, just maybe, some little forest glow light effects, although I probably won't since I doubt they'd fit in here. I'll be using this render in a few other pieces so I'd very much like to hear some opinions on how I should go about using it!

Also as a side note, I'm once again using PSP8 for most of my work. I'm using GIMP for the cta trick as well as a few other things like effects and whatnot, but things like blending and rearranging I find are easier on PSP, just because I know how to use it. Plus I use the change to color brush for almost everything so I can blend stuff into the background. I'm also using the online image editor site when I need to resize stuff because rather than pixelating everything it makes the lines nice and smooth. Just thought I'd share what I'm currently using, so far it's working out pretty well!​


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 15, 2015)

Finished piece! I am totally happy with the way it turned out.






Filter version:





Same principle as my last one in terms of message, just a bit better since it's of my OCs. I recently made a thread asking if anyone could color my favorite ship art piece and got lots of different styles, so I figured I'd practice GFX with them! I mean, it goes with Halloween, right?
I used lots of tinting and light effects for this. I also found some swirls and added them as if they were vines in the forest. Text was probably the most difficult part but overall I'm very happy with how everything turned out.

I'd love to hear opinions, as always!​


----------



## cherriielle (Oct 15, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Finished piece! I am totally happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Everthing blends together smoothly, and the text placement is spot on!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow those really came out nicely 8 )


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Thats really nice! The only thing I have to say about it is that there really isnt any focal point, which makes the eyes wander around a lot. Its awesome, though. Just work on that . You've improved tremendously


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 19, 2015)

Made some random lil banners for my shop forms. Nothing special.






















I spent way more time than I should have on these, but they're not meant to be anything amazing. Colors may clash/whatever, but I don't really care about that. Just wanted to spruce up my shop a bit.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 1, 2015)

So I've apparently decided that I need a signature banner-thing to match my current avatar. So I'll be making a matching banner each month when I change my avatar. I'll be starting on this month's banner soon.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 7, 2015)

Simple bump banner.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 7, 2015)

First of my banner freebies!
Two versions because I couldn't decide on text placement lol:











Excuse to use blood splatter effects muahaha. Tried to make the render stick out a bit more but couldn't really do so without taking away from the overall theme of the banner.
Also I wanted to make her eye glow or something but couldn't figure out how I might do that.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 12, 2015)

Another WIP!






Might try adding some of those constellation things to see if it looks nice lol​


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 13, 2015)

For Friday the 13th lmao​


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 16, 2015)

Made this for my Pokemon selling thread.






I guess it looks alright.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 30, 2015)

Gonna be starting my Secret Santa project! Obviously I won't be releasing anything until it's time to deliver!


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 4, 2015)

Finished the Secret Santa project but won't be posting anything until we send them out!

Also starting on a banner for Slammint tomorrow.


----------



## mugii (Dec 4, 2015)

all of these look awesome bb! keep up the good work (cheeru)


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 5, 2015)

teavii said:


> all of these look awesome bb! keep up the good work (cheeru)



omg ty bb


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 11, 2015)

Finished a new banner freeb!






Render is kinda sharp but it was pretty blurry to begin with. Sadly there was no in-between, it was just fuzzy or sharp.

As usual I had no idea what I could do with the text. If I upped the glow too much you couldn't read it so I just left it alone for the most part. Ugh it looks so plain...

The plus side is I finally got to use some of those constellation C4Ds I had, and they look really nice.​


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 11, 2015)

these are all nice


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 11, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> these are all nice



Thanks so much omg <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 13, 2015)

Long overdue banner for Slammint!






I've come to realize 90% of my banners feature the render on the right side, though mainly because that's just the side it should be on. I want to try doing things in like the middle or something, so hopefully I'll get a request with a render that works with that sometime soon.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 15, 2015)

Two new pieces today!






Holiday banner featuring holiday art I received. The original art featured both Nathan and Alex, but I thought Nathan just looked like he was saying "happy holidays" so I went with just him.






Similar to the one I made for Slammint, just tinted with a "chill" filter... and with a different fluffball. I actually just opened the PSP file for Slammint's banner and changed the render.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 22, 2015)

Got a piece of art today that my friend went absolutely NUTS over (since it's her character and based off of her irl) and she asked me to make a few banners with it.

This first one was just a test to see how things would look. I found this background on Google and the idea popped in my head so I figured I'd give it a shot. Took maybe 10 minutes to throw together, so it's far from perfect.



Spoiler: WARNING: LARGE bc I didn't even bother to resize anything











Just left background and render as is, although I did change the background to 500x200 scale, just larger. I might actually work on it later, but for now I have sigs and the other banners she wants to work on.

Also, my Secret Santa project will be posted soon.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 23, 2015)

Made something new today... an animation! Got an idea for my art request thread and decided to make something for it.






Took a while to set up and then eventually put together... every change is a new frame, so I have a folder full of different frames now. Timing might be a bit weird, but I tried to keep it somewhat the same.

I have to admit, it looks pretty cool when put together.
Tell me what you think!​


----------



## mugii (Dec 23, 2015)

woah the animation looks v cool! i bet people would want to buy that for multiple ocs lmao


----------



## Pokemanz (Dec 26, 2015)

Since the event is finally over, I can post my Secret Santa gift for Keitara!







VERY happy with how it turned out. Had some struggles with the text but eventually I found the perfect way to align it. Also added new stuff like the light ball effects. The background is flipped seeing as it was just blue since the render was covering the orange part, so I moved some stuff around and I'm totally satisfied with the result.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 1, 2016)

New banner! This one goes with my avatar.






Used some effects here and there but really didn't do too much other than that. Really happy with the text placement though, which is a first.​


----------



## mugii (Jan 1, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> New banner! This one goes with my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks so good! all ur sigs and banners are so good tbh

oaky but what is next monday?? sCream


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 1, 2016)

mugii said:


> looks so good! all ur sigs and banners are so good tbh
> 
> oaky but what is next monday?? sCream



ty bb but they're all gross tbh
sssshhshssshhhh hush now child


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 14, 2016)

Made a ref sheet for Alex's werewolf form, since I figured it should be separate. It's MASSIVE but I'm really happy with how it turned out.



Spoiler:  






CLICK FOR FULL SIZE BC IT'S MASSIVE



Had no idea if I wanted it sideways or leave it a square. I always fight with myself about this. It always seems too small for images/text and all the details. In the end, I went with a very looong rectangle... and it worked out fine.

I'll be making regular Alex a brand new sheet next since I don't need half the info on it anymore because it's on this one. I don't have enough art for his wolf form to have a sheet yet, but hopefully that'll change eventually.​


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 14, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Made a ref sheet for Alex's werewolf form, since I figured it should be separate. It's MASSIVE but I'm really happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh this is really nice


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 15, 2016)

Another ref sheet! This time it's regular Alex's.



Spoiler






Click for larger!



Smaller this time. I'm really happy with how the arrangement of everything turned out. I just wish I had space for a few more details...

Next on the agenda is a remake of Nathan's sheet, but I'm in no rush to do that one.​


Nightmares said:


> Ooh this is really nice



Omg tank u <3


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 17, 2016)

Two new shop banners! I think they turned out really well



Spoiler:  
















Couldn't decide which one to use, so I'll just use both of them lol​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 17, 2016)

Updated the OP and added a new section (+ a new banner!) under Other Stuff where I'll put shop banners.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 18, 2016)

Even more new stuff! Today was an extremely productive day.



Spoiler:  
















Used quite a few C4Ds for the banner, but I'm still not sure how to coordinate those jagged/solid ones, they look so out of place.
I'm so pleased with how the avatar turned out, I think it looks amazing.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 20, 2016)

Another new ref sheet! Well, a remade one at least.



Spoiler:  






(Click for full size!)



I basically just copied Alex's layout since the two characters are so close, but I feel like it just turned out... ugly. I don't like how the text looks all crammed in there and I feel like I didn't have enough room for everything. The bubbles are like too big, but that's the size they were on Alex's... in any case, glad I got it done. Now artists won't have to look at the gross one from like June.​


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Another new ref sheet! Well, a remade one at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks pretty good! I don't think it looks ugly at all though.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't usually post signatures here, but since this one is for me I figured I would.




Finally one turned out nice. ouo​


Pasta said:


> looks pretty good! I don't think it looks ugly at all though.



I do because I'm always very critical of my work. xD


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I don't usually post signatures here, but since this one is for me I figured I would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow that's really pretty though
:0
if I could make stuff like that though..


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 22, 2016)

Pasta said:


> wow that's really pretty though
> :0
> if I could make stuff like that though..



Thanks, I'm really happy with how it turned out. ^v^


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 27, 2016)

New bump banner!






Ugh, it looks uglier on the forums. I told myself I'd make a bump banner for my shop so I did. Was going to just do like a cloud or something but then I saw this shape and I was like _I have to do this_ so I did. And it was difficult. And it doesn't look good.
Oh well, I'll make another one later.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 1, 2016)

New banner thingy!






Really happy with this one. I love how I was able to make the render fit into the background. I struggled with finding a good filter for the render since I didn't want it in black and white, but eventually I remembered I could place a black and white version on top of it and reduce the opacity so only part of the color is shown. Yes, I am a genius, thank you for asking.

Tbh I really only made this so I could still have bitterling's cute Nalex piece in my sig <3​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 11, 2016)

Made two new banners for my signature shop:











One to display above pickup posts and one for above update posts.
Love how they turned out, hate that I used the same characters again. >.> Turns out I don't really have any art that looks good on a banner. Most of it has perspective and stuff rather than just a smiling headshot or bust or something. In any case, I am satisfied.
Took me forever to pick a cloud background​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 12, 2016)

Made two more!


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 14, 2016)

For Valentine's Day!


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 15, 2016)

Ooooh look at this new thing. Got some art colored and I'm so ready to use it. This one was colored by xCherryskyx and I loved it so much I had to use it. Since it's a fullbody I decided to do another one of those "put inside the background" things.







It was really difficult trying to resize and crop the background so I could have him standing on the road. Doesn't seem like it would be but it was. I also took some advice with varying the text size and font to add more emphasis. I honestly thought it'd be harder to do but it's actually really simple and looks really nice.

Anyways, I have another one I want to do and I feel like doing more so I'll get to work on it!​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 15, 2016)

Finished two more! It's only 3am don't worry. HAHAHA...






Featuring art by Ritsu and coloring by MayorEvvie as well as an awesome piece from MayorZak. For some reason I wanted to have it like this. It might look like I just slapped something together but I really had to work on extending the background and stuff. Oh well, but of a simple thing I suppose. I also like how the light on the Alex render looks like it's coming from the moon. :0






Spookycipher made me do this. The expression is about right, yeah.​


----------



## himeki (Feb 15, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Spookycipher made me do this. The expression is about right, yeah.​



im cryingh elp


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Spookycipher made me do this. The expression is about right, yeah.



THAT'S
PERFECT
gahhahahahah


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 15, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> im cryingh elp





Pasta said:


> THAT'S
> PERFECT
> gahhahahahah



The mission was a success.


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 22, 2016)

So today I decided to redo the cover art for The Story and The Princess Sarah Chapters (stuff from my novel) since they're both OLD AF.

Basically I use both of them as "album art" for songs my friends make for me. I know some cool people who like making themes for my novel, so I have two albums dedicated to scores/themes/ect. I have songs for The Story and songs for the PSCs which are all on my phone, and being as there are QUITE A FEW of them I run into the album arts A LOT and I got sick of seeing the same stuff from 2009 SO I redid both of them.



Spoiler:  






Spoiler: The Story's cover art






Spoiler: OLD













Spoiler: NEW
















Spoiler: PSC cover art






Spoiler: OLD













Spoiler: NEW
















Spoiler: As album art

















Figured I'd do this since I've gotten so much awesome art and stuff. As of right now I don't plan on using these for anything else other than album art on my phone, but if I do I'll be sure to add artist credit since the art is all so great! Seriously thank you everyone and anyone who has made art for me. It's all so beautiful. ;u;

The only thing I don't like is THE BLACK BACKGROUND. Ugh, it was the same for the old ones too and I was hoping I could change that. Other songs on my phone with a dominant color have that color as the background behind the album art when the song is playing (blue sky on album would make the background blue too) but for these IT'S STILL BLACK. I was hoping for white and gold AS IT SHOULD BE but alas, it's just not meant to be. ;A;​


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 23, 2016)

So today when I went through my music I found that the backgrounds ACTUALLY HAD CHANGED TO MATCH THE COLOR. Apparently the only reason it didn't was because I was listening to music when I changed the art soooo idk, my phone is picky with that stuff.



Spoiler:  














It looks weird not seeing the black all the time but imo it looks so much better.​


----------



## himeki (Feb 23, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> So today when I went through my music I found that the backgrounds ACTUALLY HAD CHANGED TO MATCH THE COLOR. Apparently the only reason it didn't was because I was listening to music when I changed the art soooo idk, my phone is picky with that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha, i always put covers on my music and stuff just because it nicer c:


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 23, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> haha, i always put covers on my music and stuff just because it nicer c:



I have 868 albums on my phone as of right now and I always have to go into the phone files and change the albums manually since they're all blurry unless I replace the file with a larger version. e.e


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

How exactly do I get my font to... (Be? Have?) gradient? I Googled it but for some reason I can't find out ;-;


----------



## Pokemanz (Feb 24, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> How exactly do I get my font to... (Be? Have?) gradient? I Googled it but for some reason I can't find out ;-;



In my program, a custom gradient is made by taking two colors, setting one as foreground color and the other as background color, and accessing the Gradients tab when choosing a color manually. Like so:






Then you can just fill the text with the gradient:






Not sure how it works on other programs though.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 24, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> In my program, a custom gradient is made by taking two colors, setting one as foreground color and the other as background color, and accessing the Gradients tab when choosing a color manually. Like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks so much


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 11, 2016)

New ref sheet time!! Last night I received an AMAZING piece from ardrey that was just so amazing and beautiful I just had to put it on a ref sheet right away!



Spoiler:  











I'm so happy that I was finally able to remake her sheet. The other one was so gross ugh. It's nothing fancy but that's fine because I was hoping to keep it simple. I always go overboard on ref sheets for whatever reason. Too much character depth apparently.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 13, 2016)

Banner from yesterday that I forgot to post.






My signature shop is a year old what. Evvie did a great job coloring the art for me so I had to use it. Actually looks more like me than my character so yaaaay I get to use it for more stuff! Had to change the shirt color though since I wanted something to match the text.
Just a little thing thrown together so w/e.

Also yes whenever someone colors something for me I label it as Artist ft. Colorer. Y'know like how songs are all 'Musician featuring Singer' and stuff. Idk why but I like it that way.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 13, 2016)

UPDATED THE OP BANNERS WOOOOO


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2016)

CHILD WHY ARE YOU UP?
WHAT WOULD YOUR PARENTS SAY?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also your GFX became A+++++ while I was away.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 13, 2016)

Finnian said:


> CHILD WHY ARE YOU UP?
> WHAT WOULD YOUR PARENTS SAY?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



They would say I'm turning 20 in like a month so I can do what I want. (':

ALSO THANK YOU It's gross but still <3


----------



## himeki (Mar 13, 2016)

i need to get around to ordering a ref from you! theyre really getting great c:


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 13, 2016)

I tried making my own ref sheet, but for some reason I merged all the layers before saving...............like what

Guess I'll be ordering one from you soon ;D


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 13, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> i need to get around to ordering a ref from you! theyre really getting great c:



Thanks! I look forward to making one for you someday! c:
i still think they're gross but other people like them??



Nightmares said:


> I tried making my own ref sheet, but for some reason I merged all the layers before saving...............like what
> 
> Guess I'll be ordering one from you soon ;D



Haha I've done that before. I usually merge everything at the end to make a shadow effect but I make sure it's saved unmerged.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 19, 2016)

So I downloaded Miitomo today and had to link a Twitter (which I didn't have), so I made one. I needed a cover banner thing for said Twitter, so I decided to make one too.







Featuring my favorite pieces from my favorite artists. <3​


----------



## himeki (Mar 19, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> So I downloaded Miitomo today and had to link a Twitter (which I didn't have), so I made one. I needed a cover banner thing for said Twitter, so I decided to make one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is my trash on there


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 19, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> why is my trash on there



bc I keep telling you the trash is gorgeous


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 19, 2016)

Felt like redoing the order banners in my shop.
















They're all beautiful except for the avatar one which looks kinda off idk.
Yes I did use Evvie's colors AGAIN because they're just that damn beautiful
ONE DAY I'LL USE IT WITH THE YELLOW SHIRT I PROMISE​


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 3, 2016)

LOOK OMG I ACTUALLY MADE GFX






Banner order for  N e s s.
I used C4Ds for the first time since I was given an "action" render to work with and even though I had no idea wtf I was doing I think it turned out pretty good. It was lots of fun so I'm probably going to use them all over the place.
IT'S SO BEAUTIFUL LOOK AT IT I MADE REAL GFX I'M SO PROOD.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's the thumbnail I made for the latest video I've been working on THAT I FINALLY FINISHED YAY



Spoiler:  











The video is the third episode in my "throwback" series wherein I use stuff from old clips as opposed to new stuff that we recently filmed. This episode is called _The Adventure Chronicles_ and it's a series of old phone videos with a storybook-esque frame device. Basically I found some old videos on my phone and wanted to make a movie out of them. Most of the videos are phone-style (so they're vertical as opposed to horizontal) so I haven't been able to use them up until now, but I recently figured out how to do that blurry-background-behind-the-video thing that most people do so now I can use them!

Each image you see in the thumbnail is a screenshot from some point in the video. This stuff is really old so I look super gross omg​


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Felt like redoing the order banners in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO ACTUALLY MAKE YOU A VERSION WITH THE YELLOW SHIRT LOL


Pokemanz said:


> LOOK OMG I ACTUALLY MADE GFX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND AYYYY THAT LOOKS REALLY COOL


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 16, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO ACTUALLY MAKE YOU A VERSION WITH THE YELLOW SHIRT LOL
> 
> AND AYYYY THAT LOOKS REALLY COOL



LOL YOU CAN IF YOU WANT BUT I HAVE AN ORANGE VERSION SAVED SO IT'S REALLY NOT NECESSARY
Like his undershirt is supposed to be yellow but like if I put yellow everywhere ppl will see it and be like "oh he must always wear yellow" and I'll be like NOOOO

AND THANKS I'M VERY PR00D OF IT


----------



## Pokemanz (May 3, 2016)

Finally made something new yay






Now that I know how to use a few C4Ds, it's time for hella effects.
I originally had a beam of light going around her but felt like it was too much so I removed it. Kinda wanted to do more with the glitch effect but couldn't find a way to make it look nice.​


----------



## Pokemanz (May 4, 2016)

Another one, this time of the opposite genre:






Tried my best to make use of very subtle effects and shiny light bubbles.
Would've used more streaks if the ones I had actually looked good. >_>
BIG THANKS TO ARDREY FOR THE GORGEOUS FREEB i still can't believe she did it



Spoiler: you can't even see the original background any more lmao








(The swirly streak behind her was the one i put lol)


----------



## Pokemanz (May 5, 2016)

Another one:






This one is super gross. Not sure where I went wrong... Felt like it was really hard to find good effects/ones that fit. THERE AREN'T ANY GOOD FLAME EFFECTS AND IT'S AWFUL.
Maybe it's because everything blends together too much?? Idk but ON TO THE NEXT ONE​


----------



## Pokemanz (May 9, 2016)

Some stuff from my freeb thread:











The Sans one is my favorite omg. Sometimes things just fall into place. And by that I mean I didn't really move the effects or anything, I just threw them on and BOOM AMAZING 11/10.
I'm currently struggling with text though, as I have no idea how to make it look better.​


----------



## Pokemanz (May 22, 2016)

Rest of the freebs from the one thread:


----------



## Pokemanz (May 29, 2016)

Banner order for Aali


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 29, 2016)

Bump. Been a while, figured I should bump this up. Nothing new as of late but I plan on doing some stuff in the future.


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 5, 2016)

Something from about a week ago.






Nothing special. As usual I hate the text placement but I couldn't find a way to make it stick out otherwise...​


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 18, 2016)

For the signature & avatar set contest:






This thing took FOREVER. I couldn't figure out how I wanted to set everything up. Eventually I decided on a night sky background with some New Leaf trees. I added fireworks in the background too, kinda hard to tell. I picked out an Isabelle render that I liked, except it was her winter outfit, so I changed the color to green so it was more summer-y. Doesn't really look right but whatever lol. I finished up with text and lightning bug-esque light floaties. Took me forever to figure out how I wanted them arranged. But for once I'm actually quite happy with how this turned out!







Matching avatar using some art I received way back when. Looks just like me so why not? Added the glow effects to match the sig. They're a slightly different color but that doesn't matter much.​


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Aug 20, 2016)

can you make a ankha avatar with the backround being pyamids?


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 20, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> can you make a ankha avatar with the backround being pyamids?



Hey there! If you're interested in buying something from me, check out my signature shop!


----------



## Nunbal (Aug 21, 2016)

Amazing work!! *.*


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 22, 2016)

For Liamslash:







Wasn't really sure what else I could add so i just threw in some glow light effects.​


Nunbal said:


> Amazing work!! *.*



Thanks! ^-^


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 25, 2016)

New banner thingy for my graphics shop:






Nothing special. I should make a new banner for the shop itself but I've been kinda lazy.​


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 29, 2016)

Still trying to make that banner... maybe today.


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 20, 2016)

New shop banner thing.






As usual I had no idea what I should do with it. Tried making something nice but it never looks good to me. :/
I've been thinking of selling GFX for RLC (bc apparently people do that?? and I don't mean like professionals I'm talking normal people o-o) but I doubt anyone would be interested. There goes my one shot at making money in this life...

You can tell I love this piece of art so much.​


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

nat your gfx are really good! : )


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 20, 2016)

taesaek said:


> nat your gfx are really good! : )



aaa ty! personally i don't really like my work but i'm glad someone likes it ^-^


----------



## tae (Sep 20, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> aaa ty! personally i don't really like my work but i'm glad someone likes it ^-^



you're always your own worst critic. don't beat yourself up.


----------

